# Wrap Your Head Around This...



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

...literally. There's so much "serious" discussion going on, so I thought I'd direct your attention to this:

Check It Out


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Very kitschy. A bit like something from Jeff Koons...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it. It looks more like Beethoven than the non-musical bust I have. Mine looks like Gregory Peck. Not nearly brooding enough.


----------

